# In Plain Sight: 7/17 & 7/24 guide data



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

The 7/17 episode should be "Girls, Interrupted" but it's listed as "Provo-Cation" for the first airing (9pm CDT) and the repeat airing 3 hours later. Two Three other later airings are listed correctly.
The 7/24 episode is correctly listed as "Provo-Cation" but won't record w/o intervention because tivo will think it already recorded it the previous week.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This is the same crap that happened recently with Burn Notice....

...and my TiVo is picking up "Girls Interrupted" on Friday 7/22 at 6:30 a.m.


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> The 7/17 episode should be "Girls, Interrupted" but it's listed as "Provo-Cation" for the first airing (9pm CDT) and the repeat airing 3 hours later. Two Three other later airings are listed correctly.
> The 7/24 episode is correctly listed as "Provo-Cation" but won't record w/o intervention because tivo will think it already recorded it the previous week.


Thanks, Scandia. Our system matched what you saw and I have now set it to catch the 7/24 episode that it was not going to record. Would not want to miss one of these episodes. Go Mary!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Last time this happened (with Burn Notice), they did a semi-fix the only side effect of which was we got extra recordings.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Issue corrected itself. Girls, Interrupted" is now scheduled for tonight and "Provo-Cation" is scheduled for next Sunday.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ironically, I killed the SP last week. The show's been kinda borderline for me the past season or two, and the pregnancy storyline pushed it over (under?) the brink.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ironically, I killed the SP last week. The show's been kinda borderline for me the past season or two, and the pregnancy storyline pushed it over (under?) the brink.


Maybe she got that way in real life and they had to find a way to work it into the storyline.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

unitron said:


> Maybe she got that way in real life and they had to find a way to work it into the storyline.


That is exactly the case, but it doesn't make it any easier to watch. It just destroys what character balance the show had (much of which, I think, it had already lost).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ironically, I killed the SP last week. The show's been kinda borderline for me the past season or two, and the pregnancy storyline pushed it over (under?) the brink.


I hate the preg stuff, too, but last night's ep was really good!


----------

